# singing robin



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## MikeP (Jan 20, 2011)

That's great and so clear. Can I ask you for a few tips, are you using a tripod? Do you get photos as bright as this in dull light too?

And do you have any tips for macro work, I tend to just use my camera's auto settings for close ups. What would you recommend?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Super photo, skyblue, you can see every feather. Robins are so very photogenic.


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful! Different robin that we have in Canada !
I hope to see ours soon as they are a sign of spring in Canada !
We have had a bad winter this year it seems like spring doesnt want to get here It is still -10 here very very cold!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

homerdogy said:


> That is beautiful! Different robin that we have in Canada !
> I hope to see ours soon as they are a sign of spring in Canada !
> We have had a bad winter this year it seems like spring doesnt want to get here It is still -10 here very very cold!


The American Robin is actually a Thrush. ( I guess the Canadian Robin is the same) Early settlers named it a Robin as it looked like a British one because of it's red breast.


----------

